# 1.7L Build, Is it worth it?



## 323ijoe (Sep 19, 2011)

hey guys, brand new to the VW world, just picked up a 81 rabbit. Im attempting to figure out what I want to do with it. I'm pretty damn sure it has a 1.7L but have not confirmed it yet with ant stamped engine code (not even sure where to look for those yet)

For right now the plan is to knock all the body work out this summer before I even touch the engine as far as performance upgrade/swaps. But in the past week I've done a ton of searching on the topic of engines and swaps. I have yet to find anyone talk about building up a 1.7L, I know they are stock around 75HP. Right now I dont want anything absolutely crazy but I'd like to get some more out of it. 

Anybody have any info on boring these blocks out, or bigger cams that would help get a little extra juice out of this thing or even info on removing any emissons equiptment I dont need in there. I don't want to dump a ton of money into getting this running to only do a swap a few years down the road. For refencence Im closing in on the end of a BMW 2002 build that I did similar upgrades to and should get a very fun driving car, thats pretty much all im looking for in the rabbit, If i get anywhere close to 130-140HP I'll be happy.

theres also the fact that while im not a purist by any means, I do like the idea of using the original engine over a swap.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm pretty certain you will not get close to 130HP without a lot of money and if you did, it's not going to be that driveable [unless it's force fed].

100hp is more attainable but you are still going to need bigger valves, cam, exhaust, throttle, etc. I would get a 1.8L engine and with a cheap set of mods, you should be able to do 110-120hp fairly cheap.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

that must be a carbed engine right??? could go with a twin choke weber/gti cam and exhaust?


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

After I read Greg Raven's book, I bored my 1.7 to 83mm, put on a Drake prepped head, and set of mikuni carbs and it was a real sleeper.

Back to reality. Find a MK3 2.0 ABA short block they are everywhere and cheap. Grab the ABA trans if you can. Find a JH GTI head, probably cost more than the ABA. Use the CIS injection with a big metering plate if you can round it up cheap and your injection works now. If not scrap it and go with a weber 32/36 conversion. Frop in a 268 or so cam and you will have a simple, easy fast car, and no will will know its not the original motor.

ABA short block $100
ABA trans and 16V clutch $500
JH head redone and rockin $500
Weber conversion $450
268 cam $200

Much less than I spent back in the day.


----------



## matty kirk (Jul 2, 2007)

I would 2nd the ABA bottom end line of thought. It's just a really easy way to pick up displacement. 

Techtonics Tuning is a great company that you'll probably become familiar with, if you're not already. In addition to your own research, I would definitely recommend giving them a call, and talking to Colin. Super nice and helpful guy.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

The ABA is a good way, but the 1.7 head will bolt up, but the oil ports will not align. So if you go that way, you need the 1.8 head as mentioned above.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ This, and the 1.7 head has the smaller valves. 

You can justify building up a 1.6L as they're a small revvy motor (nearly oversquare bore/stroke) and that's a cool way to go if you're into Supervee or just doing things differently. However, the 1.7L doesn't really have any attributes that make it desirable over the 1.6L or 1.8L by comparison. 

Just my two-cents.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

I'm all for building quirky motors, but it won't be as cheap. That said, G60 engines share a lot of the same dimensions as the 1.7. Parts can be found relatively cheap on fleabay for rods. The cranks are similar, but I think the mains are larger on the G60. I thought I had a bookmark that covered 'hotrodding' the 1.7 but I don't see it on my browser. I'll edit the post when I find it.


----------

